# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Long Term Food Storage - Best place to buy staple items in bulk?

## Bern

I watched *this 3 part YouTube* about long term food storage and it prompted me to get off my duff and get it done.

I have found a few places selling food and supplies:http://www.usaemergencysupply.com/ (supplies)http://www.amazon.com/ (supplies)http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/  (supplies and bulk food - some organic, cost seems high, but free shipping and superior packaging make it reasonable AFAICT)http://www.honeyvillegrain.com/  (bulk food - non-organic, low prices)http://www.bulkwholefoods.com/  (bulk food - mostly organic, but expensive shipping)http://www.saltworks.us/  (bulk Sonoma sea salt)

It's been an adventure comparing the $/lb cost for staples across different vendors because of different shipping policies, etc.  I was really surprised that my local Central Market supermarket actually had a lower $/lb cost for Organic Basmati Brown Rice than any online bulk vendor.  I think, but need to verify, that Costco has a better deal on Organic Quinoa than any online vendor too.

I was wondering if any of you peeps have been doing this for a while now and found some other vendor (other than what I've listed above) that offers bulk (organic preferred) grains and legumes (beans) at good prices.

----------


## LibertyEagle

You may want to do some research on which foods store well and for how long.  For example, brown rice does not store well at all.  If you want to store rice for very long, it needs to be white.

----------


## Bern

http://www.tribwatch.com/artStorageLife.htm

----------


## Krugerrand

Since you mention Honeyville Grain ... I'll share this (expires tomorrow Jul 12) If you're not on their email list but think you may want to purchase from them later ... sign up.  I get about 4 emails a year from them. 




> Coupon Code:  FREEDOM
> 
> SUMMARY:  GET 10% Off of Your Entire Order* from Thursday 7/7/2011 through Tuesday 7/12/2011.  Stock up and save on all of your favorites, including our wildly popular Powdered Whole Eggs (They're Back).  Simply enter coupon code FREEDOM during checkout.  ORDER NOW!  SALE ENDS THIS TUESDAY!
> 
> http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/
> 
> While you're at it, take a look at our new Emergency Meals in the #10 cans.  These are classic meals using Freeze Dried Meats and sealed in the #10 can for long term storage with a shelf life of 10 to 15 years.  With great combinations like Fettuccine Alfredo with Chicken and Rotini in Meat Sauce, you'll have the variety on hand to weather any storm, be it economic or mother nature.  These meals get you the calories you need with the quality you've come to expect from Honeyville.  Give them a try.
> 
> http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/newproducts.aspx
> ...


I've had good experiences with them.  Some of their stuff can be a good deal, others not so good.  Consider that the 'almost free' shipping just means that the shipping costs are built into the prices.

I like Wheat Montana's Prairie Gold.  You can check for a local dealer - or some more rural WalMart stores carry it:
http://www.wheatmontana.com/dealer.php?state=NE
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wheat-Hard...pring/14150163
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prairie-Go...Wheat/14122834

----------


## smithtg

try emergency essentials.  They have 'superpails'   I havent bought a superpail myself, I just buy the Freeze dried and dehydrated items

http://beprepared.com/

----------


## ctiger2

People be careful on the food storage. Catherine Austin Fitts personally stores roughly 6mo worth of Oatmeal and Honey. That's it. You're only going to use this food in the most of dire circumstances and Honey/Oatmeal have super long storage life.

----------


## Krugerrand

New Honeyville Grain offer:



> Coupon Code Valid:  01/12/2012 – 01/17/2012.  Coupon Code:  “2012”
> 
> SUMMARY:  OUR BIGGEST SALE EVER!  SAVE 20% ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday 1/12/2012 through Tuesday 1/17/2012.  Stock up and save on all of your favorites, and try some of our great new items.  Simply enter coupon code 2012 during checkout.  ORDER NOW!  SALE ENDS ON TUESDAY the 17th of January.
> 
> http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/

----------


## smithtg

> People be careful on the food storage. Catherine Austin Fitts personally stores roughly 6mo worth of Oatmeal and Honey. That's it. You're only going to use this food in the most of dire circumstances and Honey/Oatmeal have super long storage life.


freeze dried has a shelf life of 10-20 years in cool dark conditions.  I rotate my stuff (not very good at it yet, but building stock) so over years that should keep the average shelf life down

----------


## vechorik

Augason Farms has good stuff -- shelf life 10 to 25 years, depending on the product

http://www.augasonfarms.com/File/Vie...0-6637972ff965

----------


## Krugerrand

> freeze dried has a shelf life of 10-20 years in cool dark conditions.  I rotate my stuff (not very good at it yet, but building stock) so over years that should keep the average shelf life down


rotation is pretty key to it all.  It's an adjustment to lifestyle.  I've been working at it slowly.

Sadly, I'm still way behind on water.  I'd like to build a rainwater system to augment my public water supply ... but there may be some zoning issues with that. It may have to be 'for garden use only' since I'm on the government sewer.

----------


## donnay

efoods is a very good company!  http://www.efoodsdirect.com/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

my 2 cents-store what you normally eat(or at least can tolerate), and eat out of your stash.  This way, you rotate the supply regularly for freshness and you won't be eating tasteless MRE's or something in an emergency.  Don't drink out of your fresh water rations though.  And keep water in glass or metal-not plastic(except very hard plastic).  When many types of bottles are stored long-term, the plastic leeches into the water.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

We've been slowly purchasing the heavy duty hard plastic 5-gallon jugs used on water crocks.  Keep about 50 gallons on had at all times and rotate.   We've fill many other random jugs with tap water for other emergency uses such as bathing,etc.  

This is a critical topic and I appreciate all websites sited here.    Warm thoughts to all!

----------


## PierzStyx

The LDS (Mormon) Church encourages its members to have a two year supply of basic food storage on hand, or at the very least a food kit that will last a few days in case of emergencies. The Home Storage website http://lds.org/family/family-well-be...orage?lang=eng gives some good advice on food storage, what containers to use, water storage, water purification, and good info on extremely long lasting items to be stored. Some good guidelines for setting up a long term food storage no matter how much you decide to keep.


As to purchasing food here is a blog with links to LDS canneries. http://theobsessiveshopper.net/?p=615 You don't have to be LDS to go to these canneries. The food is excellent quality and cheaply priced.

----------


## smithtg

> rotation is pretty key to it all.  It's an adjustment to lifestyle.  I've been working at it slowly.
> 
> Sadly, I'm still way behind on water.  I'd like to build a rainwater system to augment my public water supply ... but there may be some zoning issues with that. It may have to be 'for garden use only' since I'm on the government sewer.


i just bought a house on a river  with 2 acres.  lots of potential.....

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

The LDS canneries are picky about if you smell like smoke.

the internet grocer has a good selection.  Shipping is what really drives prices up.  There are actually very few commercial canneries in the country.  Walton foods (you can buy direct), Mountain house and one other that I believe is in the south.

If you can pick it up at the warehouse / cannery you will save about 50%.  A different way is to join a food coop where you can order just like restaurants and grocery stores in bulk.  Basically, if you order a pallet or three it's mega expensive.  If you order a semi worth it gets dirt cheap.  the coop's share a semi and get those prices.

-t

----------


## Bamatrapper

I'll second the Wheat Montana - it's great wheat and is what I store.

----------


## presence

My 4 step program:

1
I buy all my bulk goods through UNFI.  Join a local buying club, you'll get access to wholesale prices if you club has enough buying power.  UNFI is the supplier to most health/natural/whole food stores.  They put out a monthly catalog about 250 pages of line items for $2 to members.  Anything from cases of rice milk to 50 lb sack of rice... and everything in between.  Membership to clubs is usually pretty cheap but they're all indy w/ different terms.  Your club needs to spend about $800/mo.  Contact UNFI for a club in your area.   All this said... yes sometimes the supermarket price beats the club price and sometimes you don't need a case of tomato sauce.  And there's always Sams, Costco and BJ's... but you'll never get a 50lb sack of organic anything at any of those.

2
There are buying clubs for vegetables too.  You can usually meet up with these groups through a unfi membership and asking around...  You essentially get together with a group of neighbours and purchase veggies in crates like you're a restaurant; then divvy it all up.  Its a great way to get a great price on organic produce; as long as you can all decide on a "basket of goods" you all like.  Check out:  http://www.albertsorganics.com/about.aspx


3
I've also started buying my meat by "hook weight" of the whole animal.  Find a local farmer through 4H or similar, make a contact, get a whole animal, and buy a good sized freezer.  A processed cow should fit in about 12 cubic feet; make sure you have a generator.    Then there's always 100 lbs of deer meat trotting (or rabbit hopping) through the yard.

4
Used Cornellius Kegs are my  storage medium of choice; about 5 gallons of stainless hermetically  sealed capacity holds about 25 lbs of rice.   You can find them online  for about 40 bucks a keg.   I break stuff from there down into wide  mouth half gallons, quarts and pints.

----------


## Krugerrand

> My 4 step program:
> 
> 1
> I buy all my bulk goods through UNFI.  Join a local buying club, you'll get access to wholesale prices if you club has enough buying power.  UNFI is the supplier to most health/natural/whole food stores.  They put out a monthly catalog about 250 pages of line items for $2 to members.  Anything from cases of rice milk to 50 lb sack of rice... and everything in between.  Membership to clubs is usually pretty cheap but they're all indy w/ different terms.  Your club needs to spend about $800/mo.  Contact UNFI for a club in your area.   All this said... yes sometimes the supermarket price beats the club price and sometimes you don't need a case of tomato sauce.  And there's always Sams, Costco and BJ's... but you'll never get a 50lb sack of organic anything at any of those.
> 
> 2
> There are buying clubs for vegetables too.  You can usually meet up with these groups through a unfi membership and asking around...  You essentially get together with a group of neighbours and purchase veggies in crates like you're a restaurant; then divvy it all up.  Its a great way to get a great price on organic produce; as long as you can all decide on a "basket of goods" you all like.  Check out:  http://www.albertsorganics.com/about.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


good info, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Krugerrand

> I'll second the Wheat Montana - it's great wheat and is what I store.


Their Prairie Gold Hard White Spring Wheat makes a great bread wheat.

----------


## SL89

Good on everyone prepping. Been doing it for years.

----------


## WilliamC

Prepping is good but just don't take prepping to this extreme...


Man killed buried under 20-foot mound of pinto beans
A 56-year-old man was killed on Thursday when he was buried under a 20-foot mound of pinto beans at a warehouse in Colorado, police said...

----------


## Bern

mmm.... pinto beans....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

My strategy for food storage is "store what you eat, eat what you store".  That is, store things you like to eat already (for the most part) and eat out of your supply (replenishing it regularly, of course).  This keeps your supply rotated and fresh.  Just my 2 cents.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> My strategy for food storage is "store what you eat, eat what you store".  That is, store things you like to eat already (for the most part) and eat out of your supply (replenishing it regularly, of course).  This keeps your supply rotated and fresh.  Just my 2 cents.


+1. It also allows you to develop you system more naturally.

XNN

----------


## Jandrsn21

> My strategy for food storage is "store what you eat, eat what you store".  That is, store things you like to eat already (for the most part) and eat out of your supply (replenishing it regularly, of course).  This keeps your supply rotated and fresh.  Just my 2 cents.


good strategy! Some people focus on having all the goods they need, in storage, and either using it when things collapse or letting it go bad. I agree with you, buy the supply up front of the things you need, consume it, and replace it as you use it. That way your supplies are always fresh and the costs are more incremental and manageable.

----------


## jdcole

http://everydayfoodstorage.net/
http://www.readymaderesources.com/
http://pantryparatus.com/
http://www.shelfreliance.com/
http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/
http://www.thereadystore.com/
http://www.watertanks.com/
http://www.internetprepper.com/
http://www.aquaponicsusa.com/Aquaponics_USA_index.html
http://humbleseed.com/
http://www.internet-grocer.net/
http://eldoradoheirloomseeds.com/Home_Page.html
http://www.mayflowertrading.com/

----------

